# Ice Age: Collision Course is Available 10/11 on Blu-Ray, DVD and 4K Ultra HD Disc



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> ICE AGE: COLLISION COURSE
> Your favorite ICE AGE heroes are back and cooler than ever in this all-new adventure! Scrat’s epic pursuit of the elusive acorn accidently triggers cosmic events that threaten the ICE AGE world. Now Buck, Manny, Ellie, Sid, Diego and the rest of the herd must work together on a hilarious journey filled with nonstop action and colorful new characters in order to survive the global Scrat-tastrophe!
> 
> ICE AGE: COLLISION COURSE Blu-ray™ & DVD Special Features Include:
> ...


----------

